# Flash Voyager 128GB zickt ein wenig



## Orizin (2. August 2012)

Hallo,

vor einiger Zeit habe ich von einem Bekannten den o.g. USB-Stick nach einer Geschäftsreise geschenkt bekommen.
Vom ersten Tag an hat der Stick gesponnen (ließ sich nicht richtig formatieren, "vergas" Daten, etc.). Nach vielen vergeblichen Versuchen, landete der Stick erstmal in einer Schublade. Dort habe ich ihn vor ein paar Tagen wiedergefunden und beschrieben. Die Daten hat er bislang (sicherlich 3-4 Tage) nicht wieder vergessen und benimmt sich auch ansonsten normal.

Gibt es seitens Corsairs hier irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte mit diesem USB-Stick? Ich finde die Speichergröße einfach nur genial und würde den Stick gerne aktiv(er) nutzen, wenn ich denn sicher wäre, dass er keine Daten mehr vergisst... 


Liebe Grüße

Ori


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. August 2012)

Orizin schrieb:


> "vergas" Daten


 Das führe ich aber darauf zurück das der Anwender (Du) den Stick nicht ordnungsgemäß entfernt hast.
Auf Entfernen drücken und dann noch etwas warten bis der Stick nicht mehr arbeitet (pi mal Daumen 2sek.).
Und nicht einfach herausziehen, wenn sowas gemacht wird kann es bei manchen Modellen passieren das Fehler auftauchen, bzw Datenverlust auftritt.


> ließ sich nicht richtig formatieren


Wie ist das zu verstehen ?


----------



## NCphalon (2. August 2012)

Bei manchen Einstellungen. Dem Stick ist das egal, entscheidend ist, wie das Betriebssystem damit umgeht.

Für mich klingt das eher nach einem altersschwachen/defekten Flashspeicher.


----------



## Orizin (3. August 2012)

ΔΣΛ;4442567 schrieb:
			
		

> Das führe ich aber darauf zurück das der Anwender (Du) den Stick nicht ordnungsgemäß entfernt hast.
> Auf Entfernen drücken und dann noch etwas warten bis der Stick nicht mehr arbeitet (pi mal Daumen 2sek.).
> Und nicht einfach herausziehen, wenn sowas gemacht wird kann es bei manchen Modellen passieren das Fehler auftauchen, bzw Datenverlust auftritt.



Also, nur mal so als kleiner Hinweis: Wie man mit einem USB-Stick umgehen muss, weiß ich. Ich gehöre nun wahrlich nicht in die Kategorie "DAU". Wenn es ein Benutzungsfehler gewesen *wäre*, hätte ich garantiert nicht hier gepostet.




> Für mich klingt das eher nach einem altersschwachen/defekten Flashspeicher.



Die Idee war mir auch schon gekommen. Der Stick war zwar neu und OVP, aber das heißt ja für die Produktion des Flashs nichts...

Wäre dennoch granz froh, wenn seitens Corsairs da ne Rückmeldung käme.


----------



## Chris_mit_S (6. August 2012)

Da würde ich mich direkt an den support wenden , der hilft da besser als das forum hier


----------

